# Sublimation Heat Press Foam



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi I am getting the heat press lines when I sublimate Polyester tees.

Does anyone know of a foam I can purchase that wil help me with this?

I am from Australia.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Joe,

You can check with Stahls Pacific, they should have Teflon Pillows (foam in Teflon pillowcase).

If your prints are not too big, you can try to elevate the area with a blank mouse pad in the meanwhile. Transfer should be bigger than insert to avoid paper lines.

Also, make sure the pressure is not too high - should be light to medium. 

You are welcome to give me a call


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Tania,

Thanks for that.

Joe


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

When buying those pillows buy both the sleeve and the one for the middle. They really work, I am glad I purchased them.


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi yeah I just bought the set.

May need to cut some of these to suit.

Time will tell.

Joe


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> You can check with Stahls Pacific, they should have Teflon Pillows (foam in Teflon pillowcase).
> 
> ...


HI Tania I have already met you 

I purchased 2 blank tees from you a few weeks ago.

Thanks for your help.

Joe


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

josephfrancis said:


> HI Tania I have already met you
> 
> I purchased 2 blank tees from you a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Of course I remember. I offered to feel free to call if you need any pressing tips or any other dye-sub advice 

Did you buy just foam or Teflon covered pillows?


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

i purchased the complete kit


----------



## mjembroidery (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, how did those pillows work out. I just received a set of foam pads from Bestblanks and they didn't work. I wonder if it the positioning. have a clam shell press, is that an issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## josephfrancis (Apr 18, 2008)

They worked out great.

You may need to experiment and cut out the sharp edges
so when pressed there is no huge pressure on
the edge that it shows the line.

Hope this helps

joe


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I have found that tearing the paper so that it makes a softer edge works wonders. After my removing my decal from the garment I will put the cover sheet back on and press again for 5 seconds. This has helped me eliminate my vapor foam and pillows completely. Also saves me time not having to set them inside.


----------



## mjembroidery (Apr 15, 2009)

I was thinking of ordering the pillows and see if they will help. Thank


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I have found a lighter pressure helps reduce the line.


----------



## mjembroidery (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank I will try it.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Joe

Tear the edges of the paper so that the are jagged. Use light pressure. It works great.


----------



## jsmencer (Dec 28, 2015)

HA I was just talking to a guy i've been working with and i'm planning on breaking away from him soon and sublimating myself but asking him to help. I asked about the foam he said yea we can get that for you its about 150$. I went on bestblanks the vapor kit is 30$. This is why I am breaking away from him.


----------

